# Any local coffee beans seller around Farnborough, Hampshire?



## coffeebean00 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone know any places around or near Farnborough, Hampshire (GU14) where I can get good coffee beans rather than buying pre-ground coffee from supermarkets?

thanks


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

You can try redber.co.uk which is Guildford based or my favourite coffeereal.Co.Uk which I think is either Dorking or Horsham. Both are great, enjoy. Redber also have a physical shop which you can visit to chat to the staff


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Redber in Guilford - about 14 miles away?


----------



## coffeebean00 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks I think Redber is an option, it's not too far and would be nice to talk to a staff as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Having popped into Redber on Friday in due they would be happy to recommend.

Coffeecompass are in Littlehampton, Crafted Coffee just outside Chichester and Edgcumbe in Ford, just outside Arundel!


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Not sure what you like to drink but if you like espresso then you should definitely check out their monsoon malabar or their Nicaragua beans. Very tasty and reasonably priced.


----------



## coffeebean00 (Jan 29, 2017)

mdizzle1 said:


> Not sure what you like to drink but if you like espresso then you should definitely check out their monsoon malabar or their Nicaragua beans. Very tasty and reasonably priced.


Yeah mainly drink, espresso, latte and mocha (any type of beans you can recommend?). I was browsing Redber's website and saw they have decaf beans?







which is nice to have as some people in the house can only have decaf.


----------



## coffeebean00 (Jan 29, 2017)

spune said:


> Having popped into Redber on Friday in due they would be happy to recommend.
> 
> Coffeecompass are in Littlehampton, Crafted Coffee just outside Chichester and Edgcumbe in Ford, just outside Arundel!


 Will pop in this coming weekend, do they have coffee tasting before deciding to buy?


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

For decaf, you can try these, my wife drinks this as an espresso and its pretty spot on.

https://www.redber.co.uk/products/central-american-decaf-blend-medium-dark-roast


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also, try Krema in Downing Street in Farnham - John who owns the place is great, very friendly and helpful, and they use Horsham roasters. Their shop mark-up makes it about the same as buying from Horsham direct plus p&p. Surrey Hills coffee have also opened a place in Guildford centre, although I have never quite been there at the right time.


----------



## coffeebean00 (Jan 29, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> Also, try Krema in Downing Street in Farnham - John who owns the place is great, very friendly and helpful, and they use Horsham roasters. Their shop mark-up makes it about the same as buying from Horsham direct plus p&p. Surrey Hills coffee have also opened a place in Guildford centre, although I have never quite been there at the right time.


 Does krema have a website that I can check? Where Surrey Hills coffee shop? do you know where about in Guildford town?



> For decaf, you can try these, my wife drinks this as an espresso and its pretty spot on.
> 
> https://www.redber.co.uk/products/ce...ium-dark-roast


 Thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Krema's site is on its way and Surrey Hills is in Chapel Street, at the bottom end of the High Street (just beyond Gap). Brian Williams (Brian's Coffee Spot) has also reviewed it and other Guildford places (he lives there). Happy hunting.


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello, I see Krema have already been mentioned and yes they do sell retail bags. They are doing a really good job in the area! No website I don't think but facebook here.


----------

